# taxidermist in Charlotte, Grand Ledge, Lansing area.



## lechwe (Mar 21, 2005)

My hunting buddy shot his first big buck and want's to mount it. It's been so long since I've gotten one done I don't know where to send him. Anyone have recommendations for a good taxidermist in this area? 

Your help is much appreciated!!!

D


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

North of Ionia. Double take taxidermy by Curtis Cook


----------

